# Rome



## linthanksu (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm flying to Rome Nov. 2008 and hopping on a cruise to Egypt.

I'll be in Rome for 12 hours - what are the 'must' see points of interest within this time frame?

Please, any ideas on the most economical way to get to the embarkation port (Civitavecchia) from the coliseum area?

Lastly, I'd appreciated your suggestions on some hearty no frills Italian eateries - the kind that make you think of mama and you want to visit over and over again!
Thanks!


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 18, 2008)

The Colesium and forums area and the Vatican would be the top two.

There are trains from Rome Termini station to Civitavecchia roughly hourly, with the fast trains taking about 45 minutes and the slower trains a bit over an hour.  There is a metro stop at the Coliseum, so you would take the metro to the train station.  If I remember correctly, that is a direct metro line that does not require a change.


----------



## Dianne (Jun 18, 2008)

Check out cruisecritics.com - boards and it will give you tons of information on ports, private tours as well as restaurant recommendations, things to see and do and all sorts of great stuff.  Have a good trip


----------



## massvacationer (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree that the Vatican and Coliseum/Forum are the top two.  The Vatican Museum is amazing as well.

If you have more time:

The Pantheon (an amazing domed building that is intact after two thousand years) 

and the Spanish Steps area (near the best shopping district) are good to see


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 18, 2008)

Once I missed my connection in Rome - I had a layover of about 12 hours. At first I cried. then I grew up and said, "when in Rome......." I was alone. I hopped a cab. I can't recall exactly what I was charged - but it was easy and worth it. The cab took me to the Coliseum. I wandered around - paid my admission. Then I walked around outside of the Coliseum and bought a couple of fake purses. 

After that, I hopped a cab and went to the Spanish Steps area. Beautiful! From there I found my way to cute restaurants with outdoor seating. I sat and ate and drank a glass of wine alone - in Rome! 

I caught another cab back to the airport. I asked the driver to take me to see something cool. He took me to the area (someone will know what I'm talking about) where you could peek through a hole in a wall and see --- I forget what I saw! but I know I thought it was ultra cool and fun.

Here is a link to my trip. The early pics are in Trieste (that was where I was going and missed my connection). There aren't millions of pics - you'll quickly see Rome and the Spanish Step area. Have FUN!!!

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=4621296&uid=500274&members=1


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 18, 2008)

There are frequent trains from the airport to Termini station in Rome, and from there, you can take a metro to the Coliseum.  The metro also goes to the Spanish steps, and within walking distance of the Vatican.


----------



## CarlK (Jun 19, 2008)

Given the limited time you have, if you want to see the Vatican Museums and Sistine Chapel I would suggest you book a morning tour to avoid the long lines.  When we were there a few weeks ago the line-up looked to be about 2-3 hours long.  Although I haven't used them, Context Tours and Presto Tours have had good reviews on the Fodors Italy Forum.  Once finished the tour you can then just walk into St. Peter's Basilica.  I would then take a taxi across the river and, depending on time, see the Pantheon, Spanish Steps, Trevi Fountain (throw in spare change), Colisseum, Forum ...  bring your walking shoes!  You will want to stay!
Carl


----------

